# Did I miss something



## mic687 (Jan 30, 2011)

The scenes they showed was not what I saw. Where was Browning? and I did not see Joe Collins sink. On another note gabe is sure bad in his own mind (and I purposley did not capitalize gabes name because he does not deserve the respect). Shelby was MIA I dont get it when they say comming up do they mean over the rest of the season.


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 30, 2011)

was wondering some of the same things,also did they say they next episode is not until feb 13


----------



## mic687 (Jan 31, 2011)

loadthestove said:


> was wondering some of the same things,also did they say they next episode is not until feb 13


 
Yes they did because superbowl Sunday is next week


----------

